# Uri Gueller and Kadabra Incident?



## Kabigon (Jul 6, 2008)

Can someone please explain to me what it is?  PokeBeach mentioned it twice.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 6, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uri_Geller



> In November 2000, Geller sued video game company Nintendo over the Pokémon character "Yungerer," localized in English as "Kadabra," which he claimed was an unauthorised appropriation of his identity.[60][61] The Pokémon in question has psychic abilities and carries bent spoons. Geller also claimed that the star on Kadabra's forehead and the lightning patterns on its abdomen are symbolisms popular with the Waffen SS of Nazi Germany, and he was outraged at the connotations that Nintendo had supposedly made.[61] Although the symbols are derived from Zener cards, the name is a pun; the katakana n (ン) resembles the kana ri (リ) (the transliteration of Mr. Geller's name into Katakana would be ユリゲラー Yurigerā). Geller sued for £60 million (the equivalent of US $100 million) but lost.


Basically, he's a psychic who got mad at Nintendo for giving a psychic Pokemon a name that was a parody of his.


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 6, 2008)

To me he seems like a selfish jerk.  But what do I know, I only heard of him yesterday.  Do you think he deserved to lose?


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I personally would be honored if a pokemon was named after me, not try to sue Nintendo.  Also, why didn't this guy care 4 years earlier when pokemon first came out?


----------



## Espeon (Jul 7, 2008)

Uri Geller lives within 5 miles of me. Do you want me to knock and complain at him for you?


----------



## nyuu (Jul 7, 2008)

espeon, go yell at him


----------



## Erika (Jul 8, 2008)

Espeon said:


> Uri Geller lives within 5 miles of me. Do you want me to knock and complain at him for you?


Yes ples. 8D;


----------



## Frozen Weta (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a feeling this Uri Geller guy spends more time filing lawsuits at people than performing mediocre magic tricks.


----------

